# [SYSTEM/CD-BURNING] nagrywanie płyt i zamrażanie systemu

## Poe

Borykam się z takim problemem, że podczas kopiowania/nagrywania płyt niemożliwe jest używanie w ogole komputera. kursor albo sie ruszy na troche, albo zaczyna świrować, muzyka zacina, conky świruje pokazując taktowanie procesora np. 40, 65GHz czy 90GHz nie mówiąc o wyższych liczbach.  no i nagrywanie plyty też trwa dużo, dużo dłużej (co najmniej pół godziny). do nagrywania uzywam k3b 0.12.17, napęd to combo o oznaczeniu HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4084N. (w /dev jest jako hdc, a nie np. cdrom0). 

Nie wiem szczerze mówiąc w czym tkwi problem. jest tak, gdy k3b jest odpalone spod normalnego usera i spod roota.

----------

## Belliash

hdparm -i /dev/hdc

wrzuc plyte i hdparm -tT /dev/hdc

----------

## Poe

```

freeze# hdparm -i /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Model=HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4084N, FwRev=KQ09, SerialNo=K0165CM3649

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 *mdma2 

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 3:  ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5

 * signifies the current active mode

```

```

freeze# hdparm -tT /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

read() failed: Input/output error

 Timing buffered disk reads:  read() failed: Input/output error

BLKFLSBUF failed: Function not implemented

```

 :Confused: 

(hdparm -tT na hda idzie notmalnie, bez błędów)

----------

## argasek

Padnięty kabel?  :Confused:  Jakieś ciekawostki w dmesg?

----------

## Poe

raczej nie kabel, bo "pod_innym_systemem" dziala bezproblemowo :\ w dmesgu cisza, nic nie ma nawet podejrzanego. zaobserwowałem jeszcze jedną rzecz, mianowicie po zamontowaniu plytki, np. z filmem i odpaleniu go poprzez mplayera, to film też skacze i przycina sie co 2-3sek. co prawda nie zamraża już wtedy systemu, ale przycinanie jest..

----------

## Belliash

a czemu hdparm nie jest w stanie odczytac plyty?

moze to powoduje jakies spowolnienie pracy napedu?

moze mimo wszystko sprobuj zmienic tasme?

----------

## Poe

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> moze mimo wszystko sprobuj zmienic tasme?

 

myslisz ze tak łatwo rozkręcić laptopa?

----------

## tboloo

Wiele ci to Poe nie pomoże, ale ja mam

```

hdparm -i /dev/hda 

/dev/hda:

 Model=HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GSA-H22L, FwRev=1.00, SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5

 * signifies the current active mode

```

i objawy są te same, tzn. wypalanie 1,5 GB trwa 30 min, a system w tym czasie się czołga, chociaż daję się z niego korzystać.

----------

## argasek

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> Wiele ci to Poe nie pomoże, ale ja mam
> 
> ```
> 
> hdparm -i /dev/hda 
> ...

 

Tylko u Ciebie nie jest zaznaczony żaden tryb DMA - raczej tu tkwi problem... Ustaw za pomocą hdaprm np. udma2 i wtedy sprawdź ponownie...

----------

## Belliash

Rozumiem ze proces nagrywania jest przerywany? Tzn gdyby nie zapezpieczenie bufora to plytka do smieci?

Rozumiem ze dzieje sie to powyzej predkosci 8x?

----------

## Poe

predkosc teoretycznie jest ustawiona na 16x przy nagrywaniu, bufor skacze mocno

----------

## Belliash

To ja Cie zaskocze.... bo miałem tak na Plextorze PX-708A i po jakiś 2 miesiącach napęd całkowicie przestał czytać płyty.

Został wymieniony prez dytrsybutora na nowy i po pewnym czasie powtórzyła się dokładnie ta sama usterka.

Napęd został znowu wymieniony, tym razem na nowszy model, PX-755A. Póki co działa.

Nie chciałbym tu wróżyć...

Ale może masz możliwość sprawdzenia samego napędu na jakimś innym systemie, oprogramowaniu, ... ja takiej możliwości nie miałem.

----------

## Poe

na inny, systemie (windows) działa bezproblemowo. co do wymiany bedzie kiepsko, bo laptopa kupowalem w USA, a nie jestem pewien czy mam miedzynarodowa gwarancje, bede musiał przejrzeć papiery, bo kupowany był nówka ze sklepu... ale tak jak mówie. pod windowsem działa dobrze wszystko, z livcd tez nie ma zadnych problemow z odczytem.

----------

## Belliash

ale my mowimy o naghrywaniu, ... o tym ze spada bufor i ze zamula kompa... ziupelnie jak by pracowal w PIO...

U mnie bylo tak samo....

Az wkoncu w ogole przestal czytac plyty i juz nie zamulal

BTW Probowales nagrywac bez uzycia K3b?

----------

## Poe

Dziwne. bardzo. 

```

hdparm /dev/hdc

```

pokazał WYŁĄCZONY tryb DMA. włączylem go poprzez hdparma i już np. filmy działają normalnie bez ścinania. jeszcze przy okazji sprawdzę nagrywanie..... przecież hdparm -i /dev/hdc pokazywał teoretycznie wlaczane DMA....

----------

